

Ask YC:Anyone know of a Stable Windows and Linux Virtual Server scaleable hosting provider? - mark_ellul

Hi,<p>My company has been burned recently by Flexiscale and GoGrid, having long outages and data corruption. We need a scaleable hosting provider for our windows and linux environments. Amazon do not offer windows yet, so we are at a bit of a loss of who to try next. Our clients are disappointed with the outage times we have had, which have been unacceptable really, Flexiscale was over 1 week outage with our servers corrupted and data lost. GoGrid corrupted our database server. I was wondering if anyone can suggest other providers? We are a SME so 3tera's applogic is out of our price range.<p>Any suggestions would be welcome,<p>Regards<p>Mark
======
tomh
For your Linux servers you might try SliceHost: <http://www.slicehost.com/>

Note: I have not used them, but will probably use them in the near future for
an enterprise I have in mind. You can probably call them and ask for
references, or cull references from their blog:
<http://www.slicehost.com/blog/>

------
felixmar
Amazon has said that they will offer Windows Server on EC2 this fall, see
<http://aws.amazon.com/windows/>

Microsoft will also announce a cloud platform at PDC. I assume that it will be
for hosting .NET code which may not be want you need.

~~~
mark_ellul
Hi Felix, Unfortunately, the software we are hosting is not our own. We prefer
to use open source solutions, however the software we need to host runs on
Windows Only. Its .NET and Delphi I think. So we just need general Windows
hosting. Thanks for your response. Mark

